# "Questã" para os portugueses brasileiros



## Zahrah

Olá a todos,

Há uma questão que gostaria de fazer aos portugueses do Brasil. Desde que comecei a ouvir uma(s) certa(s) palavra(s), achei estranho a forma como é(são) dita(s) e a(s) qual(is) passará(ão) a ser escrita(s) a partir do próximo ano, segundo um artigo que li.

Porquê "Teerã, capital do Irã" e se assim for, então quer dizer que, por exemplo, passarão a escrever e/ou a dizer "Japã" (para Japão, claro) e todas as palavras cujo ditongo é este? ... (Não, não me parece que o vá ser assim para estas palavras, apesar de ouvir pouco brasileiro, isso seria ilógico).

Será que todos os falantes brasileiros pronunciam assim e porque não "Irão", "Teerão"?

Gostava de saber a vossa opinião, uma vez que é uma questão que me intriga. Desde já as minhas desculpas pela ignorância a este respeito!

Obrigada a todos!

Zahrah


----------



## Outsider

Zahrah said:


> Há uma questão que gostaria de fazer aos portugueses do Brasil.


Portugueses do Brasil?! Os imigrantes?


----------



## Vanda

Boa pergunta, Zahrah. Nunca pensei a respeito, mas vendo isto aqui:


> _Iran_ (transliterado em Portugal como _Irão_ e no Brasil como _Irã_),
> *Teerã* ou *Teerão* (em  persa: تهران, na convenção internacional: _Tehrān_


wikipedia
vou aventurar dizer que foi para ficar mais próximo da convencão internacional no caso destas duas palavras (terminadas em an), juntando o nosso "grande amor" à economia de palavras ou preguiça de transliterar. Claro que estou tirando isso agora detrás das orelhas, nunca li nada a respeito.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Outsider: quando me referi a "portugueses do Brasil" quis dizer "brasileiros". (Um aparte: às vezes não sei bem como me dirigir se "brasileiros" ou "portugueses", pois há alguns que gostam de ser tratados por "portugueses" outros por "brasileiros"). Só não quero ferir susceptibilidades e daí me dirigir aos "portugueses brasileiros".

Olá Vanda: obrigada pela sua resposta, também conhecia a transliteração em árabe, mas realmente é uma questão que seria engraçado tentar descobrir. Pelo que li, também se dá esse fenómeno por via da fala, ou seja para retratar a fala e não a escrita.


----------



## okporip

Olá, Zahrah!

Achei muito interessante a questão, mas não a entendi bem. No Brasil, "Teerã" e "Irã" são escritas e pronunciadas sem a letra "o" ao final já hoje em dia. O que você quis dizer com "passará(ão) a ser escrita(s) a partir do próximo ano"? Sua pergunta tem a ver com a proposta de unificação da grafia do entre os países de língua portuguesa? 

De resto, como você bem sabe, nenhum brasileiro fala "questã", "Japã" (ou "nã", não é mesmo?). Melhor dizendo: sabia que há, sim, gente que diz "questã"? Quem o faz crê que é o correto, confusão gerada pelo gênero feminino da palavra (por analogia com, por exemplo, o irmão/ a irmã)...   

P.S.: nunca vi nenhum brasileiro que gostasse especialmente de ser chamado de português. O que há no Brasil, sim, é gente que acha que sua língua é a mesma de Portugal (ok, uma variante, mas, em última análise, a mesma língua) e gente que, ao contrário, gosta de marcar a diferença lingüística em relação a Portugal já no modo como se nomeia o próprio idioma. Então, há os que falem, simplesmente, do "português" ou da "língua portuguesa" e os que falem do "português brasileiro" ou da "língua portuguesa falada no Brasil".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Nunca ouvi alguém dizer "questã". Seria uma tentativa de tornar ainda mais feminina uma palavra que já é feminina? 

No entanto, ouvi, sim, um motorista de táxi exclamar o seguinte: "Fiquei com muita *ódia*!" Disse isso transtornado, logo após insultar um outro motorista numa confusão de trânsito. E repetia: "Muita *ódia*!" O *ódio* dele era tanto que o gênero masculino lhe pareceu insuficiente.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá okporip,

(Até que enfim que consegui fazer o "login"! Já estava a ficar.... danada!)

Sim, a pergunta tem a ver com um artigo que li sobre o acordo ortográfico de certas palavras para o Português do Brasil ou brasileiro, como lhe queira chamar , no qual li que entraria em vigor no próximo ano e tudo isso na sequência de ter ouvido falar na tv uma locutora brasileira a referir-se ao Irão como "Irã" e daí a minha saída com o "Japã" .

Apesar de andar um pouco afastada dos portugueses e dos brasileiros, bem sei que tais "barbaridades" não são ditas por vocês, apenas as referi como exemplo pró exagerado, é certo.

Também concordo plenamente consigo quanto à "questã"  sobre portugueses e brasileiros, uma vez que cada vez mais o português do Brasil e o português de Portugal se distanciam muito e, pelo que eu tenho visto por aqui já fiquei a conhecer algum vocabulário brasileiro que nunca tinha ouvido.

Boa noite e cumprimentos,

Z


----------



## Zahrah

Dom Casmurro said:


> Nunca ouvi alguém dizer "questã". Seria uma tentativa de tornar ainda mais feminina uma palavra que já é feminina?
> 
> No entanto, ouvi, sim, um motorista de táxi exclamar o seguinte: "Fiquei com muita *ódia*!" Disse isso transtornado, logo após insultar um outro motorista numa confusão de trânsito. E repetia: "Muita *ódia*!" O *ódio* dele era tanto que o gênero masculino lhe pareceu insuficiente.


 
Olá Dom Casmurro,

Não tinha visto a "ódia" que muito me fez rir ... Coitado, o senhor, para além de estar furioso, devia estar traumatizado com o sexo oposto!

Em relação à "questã" foi um trocadilho de palavras que fiz, dado a minha pergunta estar relacionada com o ditongo.

Mas, posso garantir que em Portugal há pessoas que a dizem, sobretudo as pessoas de mais idade que habitam nas aldeias (já ouvi em tempos, agora não sei) e que não sei bem se por não terem estudos pronunciam a palavra dessa forma.

Cumprimentos,

Z


----------



## merodakke

Caro amigo acho que você esta meio confuso xD, na verdade eu *não estou muito informado sobre as mudanças ortograficas que irão ocorrer*(no papel...), mas eu creio que serão mudanças como uso de trema e outras picuinhas gramaticais do tipo que não mudam a vida de ninguem. Já as palavras que você citou não mudarão, pois não tem lógica, e digo mais, se mudassem 'por decreto' não ia dar em nada.

Pelo pouco que eu tenho lido sobre o assunto são algumas adaptações para criar uma uniformidade formal mínima na lingua.


----------



## okporip

Dom Casmurro said:


> Nunca ouvi alguém dizer "questã". Seria uma tentativa de tornar ainda mais feminina uma palavra que já é feminina?


 
Pois é, Dom Casmurro... eu já ouvi. Não acho que seja uma tentativa de fazer o que você diz, mas confusão motivada pelo gênero da palavra: aposta-se que, se se trata de palavra no feminino, ela não deve terminar com "o"; ou seja, se digo "a", só posso completar com "questã"!!! É de doer no ouvido, mas já virou até motivo de chacota, e tem gente instruída que fala "questã" por brincadeira (como também ocorre, por exemplo, com "pobrema").


----------



## Zahrah

merodakke said:


> Caro amigo acho que você esta meio confuso xD, na verdade eu *não estou muito informado sobre as mudanças ortograficas que irão ocorrer*(no papel...), mas eu creio que serão mudanças como uso de trema e outras picuinhas gramaticais do tipo que não mudam a vida de ninguem. Já as palavras que você citou não mudarão, pois não tem lógica, e digo mais, se mudassem 'por decreto' não ia dar em nada.
> 
> Pelo pouco que eu tenho lido sobre o assunto são algumas adaptações para criar uma uniformidade formal mínima na lingua.


 
Olá merodakke,

Pois é verdade, devo estar mesmo confusa... deve ser do calor  (estou a brincar). Se há confusão, então ela vem desse artigo que li, onde o exemplo que citei (entenda-se "Irã" e "Teerã") passará a ter esta grafia. também eu quando o li fiquei surpresa, pois não sabia desse acordo ortográfico.
Claro que quanto às outras palavras não tem lógica nenhuma tal como já o tinha referido atrás.

Cumprimentos

Zahrah


----------



## Outsider

Zahrah said:


> Se há confusão, então ela vem desse artigo que li, onde o exemplo que citei (entenda-se "Irã" e "Teerã") passará a ter esta grafia.


Não, Zahrah, o espírito do acordo ortográfico, que eu conheço (e que está disponível em linha), é que de agora em diante ambas as grafias, "Irã" e "Irão" passarão a ser aceites como legítimas. Mas claro que cada um vai continuar a escrever conforme fala! 

P.S. _Off-topic:_ Então, está mesmo no Egipto?


----------



## Vanda

_Ó xente_, mas questã é o que mais se ouve na boca de pessoas iletradas ou semiletradas (se é que existe). Bem como ódia! É só prestar atenção! P_*ão ou pães, é questão de opiniães, *_já dizia "meu" Guimarães Rosa.


----------



## Zahrah

Olá Outsider e Vanda,

Obrigada pelo "link", Outsider!  Este trocadilho da "questã" nunca pensei que fosse dar que falar, Vanda .

Nesse artigo que li, dizia que essa grafia seria a adoptada pelo português do Brasil para 2008. Era um artigo de uma professora catedrática, não me recorda o nome agora.

PS: Ah, o _meu_ Egipto! Tenho de me deslocar até lá, várias vezes, é verdade, mas neste momento por acaso estou no "calor" do meu lar. Em breve, "insh´allah" estou lá outra vez. 
(Agora estou a ver, como estive lá há bem pouco tempo, deixei ficar aqui o "no país dos faraós" e a minha "costela farónica"  disse-me para o deixar aí e cá ficou ).


----------



## Vanda

Zarah, você perdeu esta discussão sobre a mudança na nossa língua!


----------



## Zahrah

É verdade, perdi , mas ainda fui a tempo! 

Estive a dar uma olhadela e reparei que há muitos brasileiros que gostam do trema, além de outras coisas.

Para ser sincera, não sei para quê tanta mudança ortográfica e a questão ds acentos.... ohhh, se eu pudesse tirava os acentos todos  . Trabalho bastante com francês e já tive aulas de italiano, mas desisti e os acentos são uma praga. Não é que me eles me incomodem, há outras coisas bem piores, mas também se não os tivessemos ninguém "abria" a boca .

Beijinhos,

Z


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> _Ó xente_, mas questã é o que mais se ouve na boca de pessoas iletradas ou semiletradas (se é que existe). Bem como ódia! É só prestar atenção! P_*ão ou pães, é questão de opiniães, *_já dizia "meu" Guimarães Rosa.


 

Com certeza, Vanda. 

Acho importante reiterar: muita gente diz _questã _no Brasil, sim.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Com certeza, Vanda.
> 
> Acho importante reiterar: muita gente diz _questã _no Brasil, sim.


 
Quem? Jamais ouvi na minha vida. 
Porém, já ouvi q*ü*estão.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Quem? Jamais ouvi na minha vida.
> Porém, já ouvi q*ü*estão.


 

É tão público e notório aqui em São Paulo, pelo menos, que as pessoas usam 'questã' pra fazer piadas sobre pessoas sem escolaridade.

Minha mãe fala 'questã'... (entre outras 'cositas' interessantes)

Aliás, estou até admirado sobre você e o Dom Casmurro nunca terem ouvido, Alandria.  Está até consagrado na literatura, como apontou a Vanda.

Língua é algo realmente fascinante.



Abraços


----------



## Outsider

É bastante comum em algumas zonas de Portugal dizer "nã" por "não". 

"Nã sei."
"Nã vou."


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Descobri que em Portugal, no Distrito de Setúbal, existe um lugar chamado Praia da Questã. Imagino que a sua orla terá a forma de um ponto de interrogação.


----------



## okporip

Dom Casmurro said:


> Descobri que em Portugal, no Distrito de Setúbal, existe um lugar chamado Praia da Questã. Imagino que a sua orla terá a forma de um ponto de interrogação.


 
Talvez a de um ponto de interrogaçã...hehehe...


----------



## Vanda

Falando nisso, Bentinho, sempre fiquei encafifada com a "Questão Coimbrã".


----------



## Zahrah

Outra boa pergunta Vanda! E gostei do ponto de exclamação do Dom Casmurro ... não conhecia esse lugar.


----------

